# trying to work out where to put my line on my bbt chart? help!



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

tried googling this but couldnt seem to find an answer

on my chart for my bbt where do i put the line? i know i start charting on CD1 and the line goes one square up from the highest point of 6 days... but with me starting on CD1 those 6 days with be the 6 days of AF..... does that make a difference? 

not sure if anyone is going to know what i mean cos i can barely make sense of it but hopefully someone will  


prayers love and babydust to you all xxxxxxx


----------

